# Best way to add calcium for snails



## little dutch

What is a good way to get calcium to my snails? In the past I have noticed that the snails have thin shells, which I believe to be caused by a lack of calcium. I did not see a calcium additive at the store last night, but I think I read you can add it to the water. Does adding calcium to the water throw the PH out out of whack?

Also, I have a lot of Fiji rock and Aragonite from my saltwater tank sitting around still, would adding a piece of rock do it? I think that is calcium carbonate, so it may not be sufficient anyway, and I have heard it will throw the PH up to high for my fish.

Thanks


----------



## little dutch

So I have been doing some reading on this when I found time today. The first recommendation is to do nothing until there is an actual problem. The others I can find all tell you to do stuff that will raise your PH, like adding coral, or coral substrate. This makes me nervous, even though I have a lot of it. 
Liquid calcium was mentioned, but I didn't find any locally. May not have looked hard enough.
Egg shells and cuttle bones seem like a possibility.


I suppose a better question would be on ho to measure calcium levels to know when you need more, or when you are introducing too much. Is there a calcium test kit, or is this one of those "Sometimes" things you just have to watch and stay up on? I suppose the best test would be how hard the water gets after adding something. 

Thanks guys, input is still welcome, but I think I answered the question for myself.


----------



## Chickadee

Hikari makes a food for Crabs called Crab Cuisine and it is an excellent source of food for any shellfish that will help to fortify the shell and give them a source of calcium to make harder shells. I used it for a long time on my Mystery snails and they would go after the pellets like they were going after a fancy dessert. It made the most fantastic shells. It was inexpensive and easy to feed too.

Rose


----------



## James0816

Three items to choose from. I personally use two of the three:

1) Cuttlebone - boil up a small piece and add to tank when cool.
2) Calcium enriched food. Ken's fish makes a good pellet food for inverts with this purpose in mind.
3) Tums - yep - Tums. I know others use this but me personally, I have not yet. When I put some briggs in another tank I will but right now my briggs are housed with my Oto's and can't change anything with that tank.


----------

